# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  Τρίκυκλο  Zundapp

## Gregpro

Έχω  ένα  παρατημένο  Zundapp  που  για  να  λειτουργήσει  χρειάζεται  καθαρισμό  καρμπυρατέρ  και  δυνάμωμα  των  μονίμων   μαγνητών  του  σφονδύλου,που  λειτουργεί  ως  δυναμό,και  δεν  παράγει  ρεύμα,ούτε  υψηλή  τάση.Πώς  να  καθαρίσω  τις  μικρές  τρύπες  του  καρμπυρατέρ;Μόνος  μου  μπορώ  να  δυναμώσω  τους  μαγνήτες,ή  θέλω  ηλεκτρολογείο;

----------


## leosedf

Έχει σπρέι καθαριστικά αν δεν έχεις κάτι άλλο η οινόπνευμα, πινελάκι και πεπιεσμένο αέρα.
Εγώ τα κάνω με υπερήχους αν έχεις πρόσβαση σε μηχάνημα. Είσαι σίγουρος ότι οι μαγνήτες έχουν πρόβλημα? Ίσως βρεις τίποτα ολόκληρο βολάν.

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Έχω  ένα  παρατημένο  Zundapp  που  για  να  λειτουργήσει  χρειάζεται  καθαρισμό  καρμπυρατέρ  και  δυνάμωμα  των  μονίμων   μαγνητών  του  σφονδύλου,που  λειτουργεί  ως  δυναμό,και  δεν  παράγει  ρεύμα,ούτε  υψηλή  τάση.Πώς  να  καθαρίσω  τις  μικρές  τρύπες  του  καρμπυρατέρ;Μόνος  μου  μπορώ  να  δυναμώσω  τους  μαγνήτες,ή  θέλω  ηλεκτρολογείο;


καθαρισε τις τρυπες με συρματακια απο καλωδιο .
τους μαγνητες μπορεις να τους γυμνασεις  :Smile:    δικεφαλα,τετρακεφαλα σε σετακια των 10....
οι μαγνητες δεν θελουν ενδυναμωση,ισως το ποδι σου  :Smile:

----------


## nyannaco

> καθαρισε τις τρυπες με συρματακια απο καλωδιο .


Ετσι, κι εγώ αυτό έκανα στα νειάτα μου. Βέβαια ήταν τετράχρονο οπότε το ζιγκλέρ λογικά ήταν πιο καθαρό από του δίχρονου, αλλά δεν χάνεις τίποτα να δοκιμάσεις. Αλλωστε το χάλκινο συρματάκι είναι πιο μαλακό από τον ορείχαλκο του ζιγκλέρ, οπότε δεν του κάνει ζημιά.

----------

vasilimertzani (12-09-14)

----------


## xsterg

δεν εχω να πω κατι επι του θεματος. που τα θυμηθηκατε τα ζουνταπ? θα πρεπει να ειναι 30 - 40 ετων μηχανακι...

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Ετσι, κι εγώ αυτό έκανα στα νειάτα μου. Βέβαια ήταν τετράχρονο οπότε το ζιγκλέρ λογικά ήταν πιο καθαρό από του δίχρονου, αλλά δεν χάνεις τίποτα να δοκιμάσεις. Αλλωστε το χάλκινο συρματάκι είναι πιο μαλακό από τον ορείχαλκο του ζιγκλέρ, οπότε δεν του κάνει ζημιά.


Νικο ,δεν εχει να κανει με την διχρονιλα ,αφου το καρμπυρατερ ειναι ιδιο ειτε σε 4χρονο ειτε σε 2χρονο.Εχει να κανει με τους μυκητες της βενζινης που εχει γινει σαν μουχλα.υπαρχουν και σπρευ καθαριστικα καρμπυρατερ,αλλα ειναι δυσκολο να ξεβουλωσει.

----------


## nyannaco

Βασίλη δε διαφωνώ, τη "διχρονίλα" την ανέφερα επειδή στο δίχρονο μαζί με τη βενζίνη έρχεται και λάδι στι καρμπυρατέρ, το οποίο κάθεται και κολλάει πολύ περισσότερο από τη σκέτη βενζίνη.

----------


## agis68

πω πω μου θυμίσατε το fantic motor Που έχω στο μπαλκόνι και εχω να το βάλω μπροστά καμια 10αριά χρόνια!!!

----------


## Gregpro

ΟΚ  με  το  καρμπυρατέρ.Αλλά  για  την  ανάφλεξη  τι  προτείνετε;

----------


## vasilimertzani

στον πολλαπλασιαστη ερχεται ταση?
βαλε ενα μαγνητη να δοκιμασεις αν και δεν νομιζω γιαατι το βολαν εχει φυσικους μαγνητες και οχι μαγνητισμενο υλικο.
στπ μπουζι δεν εχεις ταση?

----------


## Gregpro

Όχι  καθόλου  τάση.

----------

